# The Talk Classical Top 50 String Ensembles



## jhar26

*TOP 50*

*1.Schubert Quintet 
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 
4.Beethoven 14 
5.Dvorak 12 American 
6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 
7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 
8.Beethoven 15 
9.Mendelssohn Octet 
10. Sohstakovich 8 
11.Schubert 13 Rosamunde 102
12.Schubert 15 D. 887 
13.Haydn Op. 76 3 
14.Ravel 
15.Bartok 4 
16.Brahms Quintet No. 2 Op. 111 
17.Debussy 
18.Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18
19.Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97
20.Borodin 2
20.Haydn Op. 76\4
20.Schoenberg 2
23.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80
24.Janacek 2
25.Bruckner Quintet
26.Brahms Sextet 2 Op. 36
27.Brahms Quintet 1 Op. 88
28.Sibelius SQ
29.Brahms SQ 2 Op. 51
30.Grieg SQ
31.Mozart Quintet 3
32.Mozart Quintet 6
33.Mozart Divertimento
34.Enescu Octet
35.Bruch SQ 2
36.Haydn SQ Op. 76\5
37.Brahms SQ No. 2
38.Haydn SQ Op. 76\2
39.Brahms SQ No. 3
40.Dvorak Sextet
41.Tchaikovsky SQ No. 1
42.Mendelssohn SQuintet Op. 88
43.Beethoven SQ No. 16 Op. 135
44.Beethoven SQ No. 11 Op. 95
45.Smetana SQ
46.Elgar SQ
47.Schmidt SQ No. 2
48.Verdi SQ
49.Tchaikovsky Sextet
50.Berg Lyric Suite
*


----------

